# Live Deer Cam



## coolerzfull

I thought I would share this site I found. It's some guys deer feeder on a live cam. I have seen 4 does and 1 spike so far this evening.


http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## chase845

This is going to be addicting


----------



## coolerzfull

yes it is. seen anything? them pictures look like a 10 point or better around last spring. 

lets have a contest? get a screen shot of the biggest buck and the most deer. And the kicker is one of the dude filling the feeder lol . the wenner gets bragging rights as the Big Buck Cam Killer.*screen shot counts as a kill* and wenner is because you are going to be called wenner or worse when the wife sees you sitting and watching. dress in camo and see what happens? lol 
Good luck fellow PC Big Buck Cam Killers!!!

that feeder is pretty sweet also. it says its a gravity feed. a couple 4" PVC swear pipe stuff and a plastic barrel can make that. he says he goes threw about 300lbs of corn in 8 days. Thats give or take 1200lbs a month?!? Thats allot of feed. lol how much is shucked corn going for now?

opps edit. i get a pop up when i tr to save a screen shot? anyone else getting one or know how to save one?


----------



## lv2fish

Ok this is really cool. I am not going to get any work done now.


----------



## Blaze6784

Ok...this is the sweetest thing ever!!! I know on crappy days when I don't get out to hunt (or while I'm at work) I will be tuned into the live cam. 

I got the print screen to work...I pushed the print screen button and then pasted the image in paint. 

Chris


----------



## FISHONAJ

Thanks coolerzfull, cool link


----------



## rattletraprex

Those tree rats sure like it!


----------



## coolerzfull

lol they sure do. where did ya find the print screen button?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

WOW
they've got a christmas feast goin on rite now!!!!
does 10pters everything 11:51


----------



## TomC

must be nice to have the time to do something like that. I wonder how much it would cost to have the wire ran 25 miles to my house so i could set one up?


----------



## fshnteachr

I have enjoyed just watching the squirrels all day....then four does come walking in around 5:00. This is definately going to be addicting!


----------



## olwhitee

Big ol racoon is enjoying the feast now......


----------



## Blaze6784

Cooler,

The print screen button is above the insert and delete buttons on the right side of the keyboard.

The squirrels have been chowin' down all day.

Chris


----------



## coolerzfull

thanks blaze. guess i learn something everyday because i never knew that was there. lol.

i seen them 4/5 doe also. them squirrels i thought they was going to eat all the corn. lol


----------



## Skarfer

you guys have to keep refreshing or can you see a live video of the action? On mine I've got to keep refreshing...........


----------



## gainer888

On mine the picture automatically refreshes every 5 seconds.


----------



## Toxic

I've been watching the camera since it was acknowledged on here. And all I have seen so far is tree rats . !# :S


----------



## stumpsitter

I've seen squirrels, a raccoon, several does (one was fighting with the raccoon) and a spike buck.


----------



## Fishstix

Lord that's a nice buck! Has anyone seen him this year?


----------



## Kyfisherman1

does anyone get a true live feed with no blips in the action? i get like a still every second or two


----------



## buckeye024

There's a doe eating right now!

By the way, webcams like the one set up do not have streaming video, they send a new picture every 5 seconds.


----------



## Boston30

This is great. I just opened the page and withing 2 minutes have a small doe feeding.


----------



## coolerzfull

only horns i seen so far is that spike.


----------



## peple of the perch

right now theres a racoon under the feeder, this is a good home page


----------



## Bigun

spike is hanging around


----------



## stcroixjoe

3 doe right now 9:10


----------



## stumpsitter

does one of those does have a broken leg?


----------



## stumpsitter

Maybe a button buck?


----------



## macfish

deer with broken leg on now


----------



## Snag06

What's up with the hind leg on the one feeding right now 9:22


----------



## stcroixjoe

sure are favoring the leg, where is this cam up at? what state? pretty damn cool


----------



## squid_1

Theres a doe or button buck at the feeder now.


----------



## williamonica0214

very cool i am on it now and there is a yearling doe


----------



## joe01

8:21 and theres a doe


----------



## buckeye024

The webcam must be in New Jersery. It doesn't say exactly on the site, but the guy says its hard wired back to his house. Then if you look at his avatar tags on the forum it says Location: New Jersey.


----------



## fshnteachr

...and the sun seems to be coming up a bit earlier there than at my location here in Southwestern Ohio...and it gets dark sooner at the webcam than here in Ohio.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

Watched the big ol guard **** chase does off. Bout busted my gut watching them. Thought that **** was gonna jump on its head.
WARNING!!!!! This site could cause addiction! I need a life!! LOL!


----------



## Fishman

Heh amazing.


----------



## coolerzfull

LOL!! this is very addicting. the kids have it on 24/7 wanting to see that big one in the pictures. squirrels are back again pigging out. lol 1:12


----------



## coolerzfull

you see the hits this guy is getting on this site?!!?!? 1,191,434 as of now. damn!!!

whats this dollar he talking about on the site also?


----------



## williamonica0214

You sure thats a deer feeder and not a tree rat feeder lol i have had it on all day at work and seen one young doe this am and only tree rats since lol


----------



## olwhitee

coolerzfull said:


> you see the hits this guy is getting on this site?!!?!? 1,191,434 as of now. damn!!!
> 
> whats this dollar he talking about on the site also?


The dollar is to access his chat area that you see at the bottom. You send him a dollar and he will refund it. That way he can control who is using the chat area and keep out porn spammers and people who cause problems.

The main idea is that people will act proper if this guy knows your real name and info.

How do you get the sceen captures? And post them?


----------



## Bigun

olwhitee said:


> How do you get the sceen captures? And post them?


Use printscreen key and then paste it into paint


----------



## Fishman

2 does getting their grub on right now.


----------



## Toxic

Finally I seen something!


----------



## fishingful

yep saw that 2


----------



## peple of the perch

Me three, right now the **** is back.


----------



## stumpsitter

Still see those does


----------



## Toxic

Is that Rosie O'donell in that picture?


----------



## Fishman

roflmao well played stump


----------



## gainer888

Here are 4 does...12/28 at 4:10 p.m.


----------



## coolerzfull

i think this is so funny. on 12/27th at 1:15 his hit count on that site was at 1,191,434 

now a little over 24 hours it at 1,202,003. lol thats 10,589 hits on his site in 24+ hours. why am i bringing this up? well this thread has been viewed almost 2,000 times so i think allot of you guys are deer cam hunting!! lmao!!


edit. opps doe at the feeder now. there was that mean **** there but he must of got full for now


----------



## coolerzfull

lmao i missed stupsitters picture. now that is very funny


----------



## squid_1

Did anyone else see the doe with the messed up rear leg last nite? Also saw a spike last nite.


----------



## olwhitee

Saw the spike and two does around 5:30-6am-ish today.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Toxic said:


> Is that Rosie O'donell in that picture?



Not unless she lost 400 pounds. Could be Star Jones.


----------



## misfit

couple does chowing down right now(6:30)


----------



## coolerzfull

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fishman

Looks like someone went overe their allocated bandwidth for the month!


----------



## olwhitee

what am I gonna do with my time now?

I miss them already...lol


----------



## buckeye024

It look like we all over ran the site. The page says the account has been suspended this morning. That usually happens because of excessive bandwidth utilization. Looks like the webcam was getting too many hits.


----------



## Toxic

That about sucks!


----------



## coolerzfull

wounder if its going to come back up in the beginning of the month?

last i counted there was almost 20,000 hits since it was posted here. lol


----------



## razu

as of noon its back up


----------



## coolerzfull

did anyone get a screen shot of the dude throwing the hole corn down? it didn't work for me. lol


----------



## Fishman

Cooler, press print screen, open MSpaint, select paste and save as jpg. Walla


----------



## coolerzfull

fishman! thanks!! i did it!! LOL someone else said to hit the prt scrn button but when i opened paint it didn't work. now i know why. i didn't go to view and then hit paste. thanks dude!!




edit: ok back to watching DA throw more interceptions


----------



## Fishman

If ya managed to get a photo of the property owner putting down the corn I'de love to see it!


----------



## H2O Mellon

When I was big into camming the deer on our property my bro in law and I were going to do this very thing. (so we could view the deer while at our cabin.) There is a game cam, I beleive it's called the Buckeye something. It's about $5K but you can view the activity online w/in 2 or 3 miles from the cam location.


----------



## NUM1FIRE

its feeding time at the deer cam


----------



## coolerzfull

nope i didn't get it to work. lol 

i seen one of the hunting shows there is a satellite deer cam. it sounds like the same thing the cell phones operate. if i get the link i'll post it. ever see that site with a cam mounted on the live deers head? its http://www.deerchannel.com/ i only watched this on for a few minutes. its kind of interesting.


----------



## coolerzfull

i see that one with a messed up leg there now. i always thought it was just the camera getting the shot of it walking and it was normal. but after watching them they really don't bend the leg like that. good eye to the guys that pointed that out


edit; damn!? how many is that there now? i think i count 7 but they wont stay still. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

Theres some really cool looking green glowing eyes in the background right now. Cool!


----------



## Snag06

At least 7 doe there right now.


----------



## coolerzfull

a spike and a doe are eating the corn the guy threw on the ground. looks like they had some rain also?

Happy New Year to all of you and your families.


----------



## wannabe

the one with the bum leg looks like a button buck


----------



## stumpsitter

There's a rabbit


----------



## stcroixjoe

4 pointer right now and a 6?


----------



## Got One

Just seen 3 bucks at one time for 2 frames


----------



## stcroixjoe

Got One said:


> Just seen 3 bucks at one time for 2 frames


2-4's and a 6?


----------



## coolerzfull

i got a screen shot of 3 of them. like ya said it looks like a 4 point. 

i learned how to get a screen shot but now how do you post a picture? i can get the link to post but not the pic like the other guys did. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

theres a 4 pt & a 6 pt on right now. The 6 has been chowing down for a while.


----------



## williamonica0214

awsome just saw 2 bucks and 2 does


----------



## fshnteachr

Two bucks at the time I was watching


----------



## fshnteachr

coolerzfull said:


> i got a screen shot of 3 of them. like ya said it looks like a 4 point.
> 
> i learned how to get a screen shot but now how do you post a picture? i can get the link to post but not the pic like the other guys did. lol


When you make your post, have thepicture saved on your computer, use the little tab that looks like a paper clip. that will attach it to your post.


----------



## coolerzfull

thanks fshnteacher. we'll give it a try.


edit; it didn't work. lol i'll keep working on it. i ain't giving up. lol


----------



## coolerzfull

ahh...i know what i did. it says invalid file. didn't save it as a jpeg?


----------



## fshnteachr

coolerzfull said:


> ahh...i know what i did. it says invalid file. didn't save it as a jpeg?


yeah...make sure you save as jpeg


----------



## grino21

3 bucks on here at the same time right now.
A spike, 5 and 6 point i believe


----------



## gainer888

Here is the bigger buck...couldn't get the screen shot before the other two wandered off.


----------



## Bulldawg

[email protected] :! Very addicting . Its very interesting watching the different animals interact with each other.


----------



## Skarfer

couple of does on here right now - 1/4/08 @ 4:36pm


----------



## Skarfer

oh - and what looks to be a small 4 point too............pretty cool! First deer I've seen on this camera!!!!


----------



## bellyboater

I was watching last night around 11:30 and saw 8 deer around feeder. That is the most I have seen at one time. The little one with the broke leg is hanging in there. Hope it can heal up for him.


----------



## coolerzfull

These deer eat some serious corn and also so fat does. corn raised venison. That meat has to be freakin awesome. drools like Hommer. lol


----------



## FSHNERIE

Looks like my back yard,I'm going threw a couple hundred pounds of corn a week..


----------



## H2O Mellon

Several deer on there right now.


----------



## Fishman

5 Point and a doe getting their grub on 1/31/08 5:54 PM


----------



## coolerzfull

i noticed that when it was real cold last week the deer was coming in the day time. now that it's warmed up a little they seem to go back eating at night. anyone else notice this?
this guy has got over 281,894 hits since it was posted. i bet over 3/4 of the hits are coming from you guys. LOL


----------



## Suchland4

I should have listened to your warnings. This thing is addictive! I'm wearing camo to work tomorrow and every time someone comes in the office, I'm going to make them whisper like they do on the hunting videos.


----------



## Fishman

Old broken leg is eatting right now with 2 friends:

5:38PM 2/13/08


----------



## Tiny Tim

I was looking at it just before dark and there were 7 deer there with 2 being bucks. One was what looked like a big fork-horn and the other was a small spike that I have seen before.


----------



## Suchland4

There were four there yesterday (2/14) at 2:00. A squirrel ran them off around 2:30. Just like real deer hunting, you sit and watch trees and squirrels (that you think are deer at first) then all of the sudden, there they are and you get all excited. Then you have to remember that your sitting at a computer 500 miles away.


----------



## Suchland4

Dammit! I checked out the deer cam after lunch and noticed it was offline. I check it again and this is what I saw. I was hoping to get a pic of the guy refilling the feeder but I guess he's a little camera shy. Cam will be busy this weekend! Happy hunting!


----------



## mr.mallard

ok,this might be the coolest thing on the internet.where do i get one of these?


----------



## coolerzfull

i seen it was off line also and thought the same thing after seeing all the ear corn. 

Mr.Mallard, its some guys gravity feed deer feeder with a computer cam watching 24/7. i think he has to have the cam inside some kind of in closer of some sort so it don't get wet. get a few bags of corn and make one out of 6" PVC pipe. works great for a first feeder.


----------



## Fishaholic69

theres a raccon eating now! rofl it ate for 5 minutes and ran away fast. don't see what it ran from tho?>


----------



## Fishaholic69

tonight just a few minutes ago at about 11:20 I seen old broke leg eating away. the leg don't seem to bother him/her?? it just came back again as I am typing this!


----------



## Fishaholic69

just flipped the cam on just now and another doe. not broke leg tho lol


----------



## Suchland4

Looks to me like one of the bucks dropped it's antlers. Here's two pics from this morning. Looks bigger than the does and it looks like you can see the spots on his head from where they fell from.


----------



## swantucky

http://forum.buckeyecam.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl Anyone ever seen these??


----------



## bellyboater

Last night saw a spike and 6 pointer that have lost one side of their racks.


----------



## Suchland4

If we're hunting, I don't think I would miss this one!


----------



## bdubb

can you give me some info on your camera please very interesting


----------



## MATTY DOG

do you have to sign up or how do you get the live cam


----------



## misfit

go to the first page of this this thread and click on the link.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I think something was wrong w/ the cam yesterday, as I checked around 10pm and it was light at the cam. I know the cam is in a "cold" weather state ebcasue I've seen snow on the ground. Also, the date was showing 2/26/08. I hope it was just a one day thing.


----------



## Suchland4

It's live feed camera that updates every 5 seconds. I think it's in New Jersey. I think there's something wrong with it right now. I haven't seen any squirrels yet and usually they're all over it!
http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## Suchland4

Mom and two yearlings seem to be there pretty regularly at 3:00-3:30. It's cool to see how much bigger they've gotten in the last few weeks. Wonder if we'll see fawns with spots on there later this year...
There's at least 6 there now -


----------



## misfit

5 of them feeding at 3:45.


----------



## stumpsitter

The camera is in Jackson, New Jersey. I talked to the guy that runs that cam..I helped him out with his site a little bit. I told him that a lot of people on this site like to watch his cam.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller

What brand/model feeder is that?


----------



## coolerzfull

i got a shot of the dude bringing corn to fill the feeder before he covered it. it saved as a .htm? how do i convert it to a .jpg so i can upload it to post?


----------



## coolerzfull

its just a gravity feeder. you can get them from Cabala's or a kit to make your own.


----------



## stumpsitter

There has been a lot of turkeys at the feeder recently.

Here's another good cam http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------



## Suchland4

coolerzfull said:


> i got a shot of the dude bringing corn to fill the feeder before he covered it. it saved as a .htm? how do i convert it to a .jpg so i can upload it to post?


Shoot - Sorry for the delay. You can just open the picture in paint or any other picture editor and then click "File" and then "Save As", and under the "file name" tab will be a drop down box that says "Save As Type". Click on .jpg. Any other problems, I'll try to help or you can send me a pm and I'll try to help you through that.


----------



## coolerzfull

seen a turkey early this morning eating.


----------



## bellyboater

It will be intresting to see how the rack develops on the buck with the broken left back leg. Glad to see he got through the winter.


----------



## msdb32

Kind of weird I looked at the camera today and hardly any leaves on the trees in the picture and no undergrowth. You would think it would be pretty thick in there right now.


----------



## coolerzfull

Check out the cam. There are 2 fawns with spots and the mother eating right now. 5:20


----------



## Knopper76

Hey guys how do you bring up the pic after you hit PRT SC? Like where does it save it? I hit PRT SC a few times doesnt give any indication it took screen shot, and tried looking in files for it but couldn't find it, any help would be appreciated thanks in advance. 
BTW it is 218am and there is 2 doe and a button buck at the feeder


----------



## coolerzfull

I have a hard time also. Look back a few pages there was someone trying to teach me also.


----------



## Weatherby

Hit print screen, then minimize the window. Open your "Paint" program click edit at the top and then paste. You can then edit the picture.


----------



## stumpsitter

Or go here
http://www.rd-hc.com/animalCam/video.jpg

You will have to manually refresh the image that way

When you see an image that you want to save. Just right click on the image and save it to your hard drive.

.


----------



## coolerzfull

The guy just moved his feeder. He is out tossing corn down now.


----------



## ezbite

23:48 and na da ting....


----------



## sam kegg

you have some young ones there.. just like i like em, with the milk still drippin off there lips ,,,,, bang!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicklesman

i cant believe he is shutting it down that sucks!!!!!


----------



## buckhunter8

that does suck. Anyone else know of a good cam?


----------



## coolerzfull

Live Deer cam is back up guys. Same link.


----------



## stumpsitter

Here's another good one

http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------



## Suchland4

Looks like the original link is back on.


----------



## keithlancaster

Yeah. looks like it.

Might I suggest some of you look at this one as well. It's my new addiction

http://www.greatnorthernoutdoors.net/deercam.html

Just dont look around 9pm. its overran by about 20 ***** around that time, lol.

I saw a nicer lookin 8-point on there this morning


----------



## Mr. Catfish

keith I've been watching the same one saw a nice 8, with a small8 and 7 the other night.


----------

